

Alibaba Released Linux-based Mobile Operating System - devy
http://allthingsd.com/20110728/look-out-android-and-ios-here-comes-alibabas-aliyun/

======
kodablah
"capable of running Android apps"

Assuming that means they have all the Android runtime Java libs and Dalvik,
this would answer most people's questions[1] about whether this OS was an
Android spinoff (causing Google to disassociate w/ manufacturers using it).

1 - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4516833>

